# Our most real threat.



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

If this is inappropriate then please delete.
https://clarionproject.org/category/terrorism/

*Our most evident and very real threat to American and the rest of the
free world.*

Radical Islam.
Click the above link and see what won't be on our 6 o'clock news.

Not politically correct to report what's happening here and world wide.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/

Another "must have to your favorite" web sites.
Another that won't be on the American news networks.

Don't think this is a threat to prepare for?
World Trade Center, Paris, Berlin, Orlando, New York stabbings,
Boston Marathon, L.A. shootings.............................

Another threat and it just happened to MY family.
My stupid granddaughter, 22, just applied for her passport to run off to EGYPT
to marry a Muslim man.
It's a trap, a ploy, to get American women to a Muslim country where they become
essentially SLAVES with no way to get back home.
Homeland Security sent two ladies to try and talk my granddaughter into staying here.
No luck.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry that's happening to your family. Prayers for you.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

jeager106 when posting links here please copy and paste the entire copy of the story along with the link to the actual story to allow people here to read the article without leaving this website. I for one do not want to get virused or spywared or investigated by clicking someone's links to see what it is about.
Thanks!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sometimes daughters disappear and are hidden in closets for weeks without anyone knowing!!...just saying.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jeager106 said:


> If this is inappropriate then please delete.
> https://clarionproject.org/category/terrorism/
> 
> *Our most evident and very real threat to American and the rest of the
> ...


 I know how you feel one of my granddaughters is also in prison only a different prison that yours. She was determined to destroy her life and none of us could stop her. I awoke one night to stark fear it was like I was in there and couldn't breath. She is in her 20s and will be an old woman when she gets out for armed robbery. Very attractive talented and high IQ [ not because she is mien but because its true} , wasted.

There is a video on youtube where muslim men are bragging about breeding infidels out of existence. Say they will breed with our daughters till all American women are muslim.

Since the communist took over our schools in the 60s there has been a war on black and white American children and young adults. I just pray a lot and ask for help dealing with it all.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Sometimes daughters disappear and are hidden in closets for weeks without anyone knowing!!...just saying.


The problem is being a grandparent. Sometimes you have to sit on the sidelines and watch, while your children screw up at being a parent.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> jeager106 when posting links here please copy and paste the entire copy of the story along with the link to the actual story to allow people here to read the article without leaving this website. I for one do not want to get virused or spywared or investigated by clicking someone's links to see what it is about.
> Thanks!


I have posted this same link. It is safe and a good source of info using the quran as its source material.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> jeager106 when posting links here please copy and paste the entire copy of the story along with the link to the actual story to allow people here to read the article without leaving this website. I for one do not want to get virused or spywared or investigated by clicking someone's links to see what it is about. Thanks!


If you're using a computer, "real time" virus/malware blocking software is available (free, at that, if you don't want the "paid versions")) to prevent that from happening. AVG, Avast, WebrootSpysweeper, BitDefender, yada, yada, yada.

If you're using an iPhone, Apple automatically protects you (don't ask me HOW, but they do it...used an iPhone S5 for years, had no problems at all). If you're using Android, there are apps similar to the AV software that will block malware in "real time."

If you're running any version of Linux, you're already pretty safe, but there is "real time blocking" software available for Linux distros as well.

I would NOT rely on "Windows Defender"......but then I'm a wee bit paranoid, myself!

Paranoia is good....there may REALLY be someone behind you! But don't let it overwhelm you! :wave:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The practice here is for people to copy and paste the entire message along with the link....

Because some will not open an unknown link. 

I'm one.





Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> The practice here is for people to copy and paste the entire message along with the link....
> Because some will not open an unknown link. I'm one. Jim


Well, gotta hand it to ya, Phideaux.....finally found someone more paranoid tha I am!! You got any idea how looooonnnngggg some of these posts would be if we copied/pasted the entire article? Jeeeez! :scratch


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, gotta hand it to ya, Phideaux.....finally found someone more paranoid tha I am!! You got any idea how looooonnnngggg some of these posts would be if we copied/pasted the entire article? Jeeeez! :scratch


What I do is post the headline and the first 2-3 paragraphs with a link to the rest of the article.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, gotta hand it to ya, Phideaux.....finally found someone more paranoid tha I am!! You got any idea how looooonnnngggg some of these posts would be if we copied/pasted the entire article? Jeeeez! :scratch


Pessimistic, it has been a long standing practice in this forum to copy and paste articles. Yes, it makes for a long article, but there is another piece to doing that, besides the paranoia part of it. Some of these stories go away, some sooner, some later. We do have threads that get brought back up as the information is still relevant to prepping and there are some where the key information is now missing.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Phideaux, Starcreek, Weedygarden....*

I stand chastened....:sorry3:

I'll try to do a couple paragraphs for regular articles, copy and paste. But for music posts that isn't possible. Apologize if I was out of line.....:surrender:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I stand chastened....:sorry3:
> 
> I'll try to do a couple paragraphs for regular articles, copy and paste. But for music posts that isn't possible. Apologize if I was out of line.....:surrender:


I don't think you were out of line. I had not thought about the longevity of the posts either. I don't usually copy and paste either, now I know there are times it would be appropriate.

We both stand with bowed heads, duly repentant (tough for an agnostic). :surrender:


----------

